

Adobe CS3 not officially supported on Snow Leopard - robin_reala
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2009/08/adobe_snow_leopard_faq.html

======
JereCoh
I look forward to the day when I don't need Adobe products. (Yeah, I know
there are alternatives, but they aren't competitive alternatives.)

------
mcav
The article was updated to read:

 _"No one said anything about CS3 being "not supported" on Snow Leopard. The
plan, however, is not to take resources away from other efforts (e.g. porting
Photoshop to Cocoa) in order to modify 2.5-year-old software in response to
changes Apple makes in the OS foundation."_

~~~
jonknee
Since they claimed they will make no updates to CS3 for compatibility purposes
with Snow Leopard, by my definition it won't be supported.

~~~
hamidp
Since did lack of support stop anyone from finding a way to run it?

~~~
jonknee
I never said it did, but simply took issue with the fact they tried to back
away from "we're not supporting it" when in reality they really aren't
supporting it. I use CS3 and I'd be very surprised if it ends up being
incompatible.

~~~
robin_reala
Oops, sorry. I always forget that support means different things to different
people. When I wrote this title it was using support to mean ’Adobe won’t be
fixing problems’, not ‘CS3 won’t work’.

------
l0nwlf
All of Adobe products are based on Carbon. Of course they had started working
towards porting all of their products in Cocoa, but that'll happen in CS6
probably. The fundamental mistake Adobe made was to keep on developing their
products upon deprecated APIs. However I'm interested in the fact that is
developing on Carbon API is fruitful even ? Apple encourages Cocoa and obj. C
after all and I have not met any linux/windows developer who knows Obj. C.

~~~
philwelch
The iPhone API uses Cocoa and Objective-C. It doesn't seem to be a limiting
factor to developers thus far.

